# Does netflix streaming ever really add new material?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

We have had netflix streaming for some time now and I just don't see them adding new material very often these days. We recently got amazon streaming and 8 of the last 10 movies we watched were from Amazon. Maybe they do add new material but just not in the categories I'm interested in, seems month after month goes by and when I look at 'new arrivals' there is just nothing interesting or new. One thing that netflix has over Amazon is they have the really good HBO series, but once you watch those series that's it. 

Maybe I should put the account on hold for the summer and check back in later in the year.

Do you find much new material that interest you on netflix these days?


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

I've also noticed that there never seems to be anything new under "new arrivals."


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes they do...they also remove things as well...so something you were watching last week may not be available now....


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

I noticed them removing things. We were watching one episode of Monarch of the Glenn each night. One day last week it was no longer there. Did a search and got the message that it was not available.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I've noticed that their search features on both the website as well as with the pop up screen on your tv (or roku) do not give many options. It is impossibly hard to find something new to see when they keep making the same uninteresting suggestions. A lot of what they have on offer are less popular movies that are "B rated" often times that are a couple decades or more old.

I will dig to the bottom of a genre barrel and still see the same old stuff. What's worse is that titles will repeat in several categories making it appear as if there is more than there really is. I certainly haven't found the 10,000 titles they allegedly had when I signed up, that's for sure.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

They are in prime territory for some competition to come in. We already dropped the dvd part of the plan due to their price increase. Once we are done with the series we are on now, we probably will cancel, as we haven't found anything new to watch.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Netflix added "deep space nine" a few weeks ago. They have been adding TV shows lately. Haven't noticed the movies, I just buy the movies i'll watch more then a couple of times on BluRay.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Netflix just lost their contract with Starz, which provided their best selection of new releases. I think they are struggling to figure out a way to keep their content updated at a reasonable cost. Just last night I was noticing they have practically nothing under "new releases" but they do have things under "recently added" - it's just mostly older TV shows and more B-type movies.

You can check to make sure you can finish a series/movie before it expires. Add it to your instant queue and a little note will appear in the right column telling you when they will no longer carry it. For instance, right now the new (2009) Star Trek movie is available but it won't be after 2/14/2012. Hmmm, sound like good Valentine date?


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Hmm, just received this message when I went to Amazon, though the new shows listed don't do much for me other than maybe something from comedy central.



> Dear Customers,
> 
> We just wrapped up another deal â this time bringing in content from MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central, TV Land, and VH1 â to add 2,000 new titles to Prime Instant Video. Together with the existing movies and shows from CBS, Fox, Disney-ABC, PBS, NBC, Sony, and Warner Bros., we now offer, at no additional cost, unlimited instant streaming of more than 15,000 titles.
> 
> Weâre adding something for the family with Nickelodeon favorites like Avatar: The Last Airbender, Dora the Explorer, iCarly, and Yo Gabba Gabba. Weâre adding comedy with titles like Chappelleâs Show, The Sarah Silverman Program, Strangers with Candy, and Hot in Cleveland. And weâre adding reality TV with several past seasons of The Real World, Basketball Wives, and Jersey Shore.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

With three people in the family the type of movies that come up as "movies for people like you" is odd
Dh & ds like scary I like cooking shows--We wind up with canibalizum shows --no one is happy.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

mellba said:


> I noticed them removing things. We were watching one episode of Monarch of the Glenn each night. One day last week it was no longer there. Did a search and got the message that it was not available.


We loved Monarch of the Glenn. We saw all the shows.

If you go to Netflix and pick out new movies to watch they will be on your streaming video player the next time you use it.


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

They are adding new material constantly. If you want to see more content available to you, it really really helps if you utilize the ratings system.


----------

